# Tumpeter's 1-350 HMS Hood with P/E.



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Guys. I have started my next Project which is Trumpeter's 1-350 HMS Hood with P/E from White Ensign. The main Box of the Kit is now together which is the Hull and Main Deck. That is my Hasegawa 1-350 Yukikaze in the background to give you some sense of her size. More to come...Cheers Mark


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Picked up this kit at one of our club meetings with the brass fitting set for $20...... Now I just need to get the PE set for it and I can start it any time...

looks like you off to a good start...


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

You are off to a good start...Hood is a big project in that scale. 

Rossjr, you got one heck of a deal if you picked up the Hood kit with PE for $20! :hat:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Gents. Basic Hull and Decks are now together and Basic Painting has commenced. Anchor Chains have been sanded off and Hawes Pipe as well as Chain Locker entry have been drilled out. More to come soon....Cheers Mark:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good Mark. Did you paint it today? 

Chris.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Chris. I did some Painting this morning while it was sunny. Stopped when the darn Rain set in....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

After 4 Hours of masking and about 5 minutes of Airbrushing, the Deckfittings moulded on the Decks are now done. The inner Walls of the Superstructure have now been started. Don't you just love a Kit that Doesn't fall together...Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Main Deck Bulkheads are now attached. To say that they are a good fit is a misnomer. The fit is terrible. A lot of filling and sanding to be done to bring it up to an acceptable standards.....Not many Cheers.....Mark


----------



## jonesda (Jul 24, 2008)

Mark, the model is really beginning to look good. Have been looking for a good kit of the Hood for some time. My uncle served on this ship in WWII, luckily for him got transferred before she tangled with Bismark.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments my Friend. Much appreciated...Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

The Main Deck is now in place and she is mopunted to her Stand. A lot of effort but am getting there.





































Found an Error in the Kit. The Circled Area should not be a solid mass but in Fact a Hatchway. The Area is circled on the Kit Instructions.



















More Photos ro come shortly...Cheers Mark

The Boatdeck is placed on to check the Fit.










The actual Area on the Kit Part was removed and the Edges were squared off. They will accept the Hatchway Surrounds plus the Framework for the Canvas Cover.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Hood's Shelter Deck has now been Painetd and is being rechecked for it's fit. I have drilled holes into the Deck to accept the Retaining Straps for the Ship's Boats. More to come soon...Cheers Mark:wave:


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Mark, Great looking build as usual. I've got the Trumpeter New Jersey in 1/350 and am interested in your experience in joining the hull pieces. Any problems with the horizontal seam? Mine looks to be a bit bowed.

Thanks and keep up the great posts. Dave


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Dave and, as requested, Some more has been done today. I have started adding the Ship's Boats while the deck is still unattached. That makes it easier to add the Retaining Straps. more to come soon...Cheers mark:wave:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Dave621955 said:


> Mark, Great looking build as usual. I've got the Trumpeter New Jersey in 1/350 and am interested in your experience in joining the hull pieces. Any problems with the horizontal seam? Mine looks to be a bit bowed.
> 
> Thanks and keep up the great posts. Dave


Thanks Dave. I had a few problems with the Hull Seam. The Red Plastic of the Lower hull seems to me to be done in a different plastic then the rest of the Kit. If you attempt to sand it, it seems to come off in little chunks instead of the normal sanding dust. I always Glkue my Hull together in Small Sections to try to ensure that everything lines up as it should. I use Superglue and Accelerator to make it quicker. I hope this helps you Dave...Cheers Mark:wave:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Main 15Inch Turrets have now been assembled and placed on the Ship but not glued yet. I am using Trumpys Update Set for the build also....





































MOre work and Pics to come shortly...Cheers Mark


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Mark,
Looking good!! I noticed you are replacing the gun barrels, what company? Do you like them and how do they fit? 
Dave


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Dave. The Barrels are part of the Upgrade set for the kit from Trumpeter.....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Main 15Inch Turrets have now been detailed and Painted. The Blast Bags will be Painted in an Off White Colour for some contrast. More to come soon....Cheers Mark


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Mark,

Still looking for replacement barrels for the New Jersy and not having any luck. Got any ideas?? And thanks for the tip on posting pics.

Dave


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Dave. I would suggest you check out Freetime Hobbies. They supply replacement Barrels for most Ships in most Scales.......Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Finally have been able to get back to the Workbench and do some work on The Hood. The Ship's Boats are now attached to the shelterDeck with their Retaining Straps. Main Turrets are now onboard with more to come shortly....Cheers Mark


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Mark, you still out there sniffing glue and paint fumes??? Been waiting patiently for more post on this beauty.

Dave


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Dave and thanks for the comments. Have been very with work and helping my Mum. Found out that she has had an undiagnosed minor Stroke so have been helping my Sis with her. Have some done some more work on her so will have some Pics soon.....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Have started doing some work on her forward Superstructure. Here is where I am up to at the moment. More to come soon.....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Most of the associated Equpment is now located on the Lower Superstructure Area. More to come soon.....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Finally been able to do some more work on her. here most of the forward Bridge and Superstructure is done. Only need to finish off the Spotting Top. More to come soon....Cheers Mark


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Looking great Mark, also looking almost done - what's next?? Your attention to detail makes your builds super fun to follow. They also give me a lot of ideas, I hope you can't get nailed for plagiarism in model building. I checked up on the leads you gave me for the replacement barrels for the New Jersey. Thanks, they got what I need.

Keep up the posts. Dave


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Dave. They are greatly appreciated. Glad I could help you find what you Want also....... Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

With only a few small Items and Rigging to come, the Forward Superstructure is now complete.....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Beside Rigging. Ther Forward Superstructure is now complete. More to come soon.....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

I have now started work on the Forward Stack plus UP Deck Shelters. All I/M Mesh Screens have been removed and replaced with P/E Screens. Guide Holes have been drilled out for the Rigging Stays for the Forward Stack. More to come soon.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Great as usual Mark. What did you use for the wood deck color? Is it a mix or a stock color? How's the White Ensign PE? Have you used Eduard and do you have a preference? I know Mark, a crap load of questions but I'm going to start on the Missouri and well A guy just got to know what to do before embarking on another great adventure.

Thanks Dave


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Not a problem Dave. For the Deck Colour, I use Tamiya Deck Tan (XF-78). I then gave it a thin wash of Tamita Smoke which pops out the details. The White Ensign P/E can be a bit frustrating Instructions wise and leaves you Second Guessing sometimes. Eduard also produce some very nice etch also. But for the Missouri, I would get the 2 Sets from Gold Medals. I have them and the Kit. The Etch is first Rate and the instructions are clear and easy to follow. Hope this helps you Dave.....Cheers Mark:wave:


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the information, the XF-78 is on the way. The GMM photo etch looks super but I already have the Eduard. I noticed that the Eduard photo doesn't look like any brass I've seed before and a lad in our model club has used Eduard and said it's stainless not brass and is harder to work. Have you or any of you glue sniffers out there used Eduard? Got any tips.

Again thanks Mark.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Not a problem Dave. Eduard is made of STeel while Gold Medals is Brass. It is more resilient and springy compared to Brass but treat it the same way as any other P/E and you should be fine.....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

I have started doing some work on the after Stack Assembly. Here they are just dryfitted before more work is done. More Pics to come soon.....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

The After Stack Area is basically finished and Rigged except for Painting. The Steam Venting Pipes have been added with their Ends drilled out. I have added a shaped piece of Plasticard to the Stack Interior . I also added three Exhaust Pipes from a Straw to the inside as well to fill out the barren and empty Interior. More to come soon.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Excellent work as usual Mark! I have to remember your detail for the stacks. The ones on the Missouri are dather barren inside.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Dave. Have more Pics on the way shortly.....Cheers Mark


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Its nice to see you ship builders around here.

Nice work.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the Comments my Friend. Will have more Pics coming shortly.....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Except for a few Areas of Touchup. the Stacks and Rigging are now in place onboard HMS Hood. The Detail seems Glossy as I have'nt hit her with some Clear Flat yet. More to come shortly.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Lookin fantastic Mark! I really like the look of the stacks, the detail is phenominal. It looks like your almost done with this one. Are you starting another or heading back to the Akagi? Dave


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Dave. When I finish here, I will be going back to the Akagi. Meanwhile Have added some of the Shelters, Liferafts and Ammo Bins to the Shelter Deck. More to come soon.....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Blast Bags have now had their Base Coat applied. All Ammo Bins are now onboard and all Deck Mounted Life Boats are now in position. More to come soon.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Continuing to amaze me with your work Mark. I can't tell but have you put railing around the deck? If not are you going to and what company do you use. I've used GMM before and like it but have picked up some for the Missouri from Eduard and wonder if it's as good as there stuff for armour and aircraft. It's not brass but I think stainless steel? Just curious. Dave


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you for the comments Dave once again. Most appreciated. As with the Railings, they come in the P/E Set. You will find most specific P/E Sets for Ships come with Railings so you do not have to buy aftermarket ones. You will find the Eduard P/E is quite good to work with. It is more springy the Brass Etch. If you fold more than two times, it has a tendancy to snap so hold by the old rule :- Measure twice and cut once.....Cheers Mark


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

My 8 year old was checking this out. She says "You do great work and my brother has a boat kinda like that. But his is not quite as nice as that."


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Scott and to your Daughter for looking in. Will have more shortly.....Cheeers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Have started work on the after Conning Station now. Also the small Boat Cranes and Shelter Deck Access Ladders have now been added with their Guardrails. More to come shortly.....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

I have started work on the Secondary Armement. The 4Inch H/A and Eight Barrelled Pom Poms have had their P/E added and base Coated. More to come soon.....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

The Secondary Armement has now been added along with the Final 3 LifeRafts and the Searchlights. The Armement has been given a Tamiya Smoke Wash to pop out the Details and the Pompom Shells have been painted Gold for a bit of Highlight. More to come soon.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Mark,

I've been following this build for a while now. It looks outstanding. :thumbsup:

Are you planning to put some crew figures on the decks?


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Ace. I have'nt considered putting Crew on her but anything is possible. Thanks for your comments.....Cheers Mark


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Thats a fine looking build, I have certainly been enjoying watching this.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. Much appreciated. I am happy you are enjoying the BUild as much as I have enjoyed building her.....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Life and Work got in the way for a little while but I am but to getting some work done her. I have hollowed out the Stack Tops and replaced with with P/E Grills. Each of the Paravanes is made up of 1 Plastic and 5 P/E parts. Also have strated work on the 10 Cable Reels. More to come soon.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Excellent work as usual Mark! The cable reels are very impressive and unless someone has actually built a 1/350 PE cable reel they don't realize the work involved. I'll continue to watch the build religiously.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Your comments are always appreciated Dave. Thank You. Since last time, all Mushroom Vents and most Deck Equipment is now in place. Will start work on the Mainmast shortly. After that, the Rigging, Railings and weathering is left to go.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Bosco55David (Mar 6, 2011)

That is some great work!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Dave much appreciated. Have commenced work on the Main Mast and it is sending me Nuts with all the P/E on it. Will post some Shots soon.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Don't let the mainmast drive you nuts Mark!!
That's our modeling groups job.....:drunk:

Chris.:wave:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

That explains why all of us are Nuts Chris....:tongue::tongue: Ok have started work on the Mainmast and stuffed up. I put the Starfish on backwards so had to amend that problem. She is very fragile at the moment so will proceed with caution. More to come shortly.....Cheers Mark


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

wow - great job


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Scott. Appreciated Buddy.....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

I have now added the MainMast and commenced the Rigging. Noy much more to do now.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Mark,

This build is shaping up sweetly. Great job on the mast (I would have gone nuts :freak, and the rigging is looking great. :thumbsup:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments my Friend.....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

I have not done much work on her for a while but have got back into it. The Rigging has been done and the Railings are starting to be attached. More to come soon.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

*Nice!* :thumbsup:


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

oh my gosh!...what a build...all the fine details are incredible and would make me go blind within a month...to say nothing of the tunnel carpal sydrome they would set on my fingers...absolutely fantastic!!!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you for your comments Gents. Will have more Shots up shortly.....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Since last visit, I have added the Railings to the Midship Area and added the Anchors. Just the Bow Railings, Props , Chain and weathering to go now.....Cheers Mark


----------

